# Center Speaker Match for Bose 201 V Series



## tatheo (Nov 26, 2015)

First off, I know, Bose is not a favorite of most. But, I got these 201's for free a few years ago and they work fine. I don't have the $$ to be a true audiophile right now. So, I'm just trying to make the most of what I got.

I'd like to get a center speaker. Anyone have any idea what center speaker might match specs with a set of Bose 201 V's? Bose no longer makes one and I've been reading that it's very important to match the center speakers with your bookshelf's. But, it seems to be recommended not to cross manufacturers and sometimes even different series from same brand. Bose web site is no help. Any real expert help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any possibility you can find another Bose 201? Ebay or even kijiji. 
Those are going to be tough to match, your probably going to want to find a speaker that is about the same size, uses a similar driver and tweeter.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That would be my suggestion...match them if possible or maybe some similar Bose product. My experience is that matching speakers is more important than any other factor in getting seamless sound field. I would rather have Bose all around than Bose and something else, even something better. And I'm no fan of Bose.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree too... Just get another 201 and put it in the center. ;-)


----------



## tatheo (Nov 26, 2015)

That's good advice. I'll see what I can find. Should hold me over until I can do better. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lots available on ebay at the moment and they dont seem that bad for price.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...TRC0.H0.XBose+201.TRS0&_nkw=Bose+201&_sacat=0


----------

